# Jerks/Thiefs at MSORP



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

From the park owner:

I know everybody wants to know the scoop on what's going on with atv riding, but I needed a week or so to calm down. Last ride I had the best time I've ever had only to find someone ran over and destroyed every sign I had put up marking roads and trails, I put them up for you in case you had an accident or got lost you could let someone know where you were at, after all I have been on every inch of the place as I built every road and every trail over the last twenty years, so I take it personally! Also spent $6000.00 building the shower house and wash station so you could wash you and your wheeler off only to find the water line ripped out of the ground and all the shower heads gone. As you know we do other events at MORAP so we're gonna take a break from atv rides for a while and possibly forever, I need your help finding the Punk Bastard that did it(oops maybe I need another week)! I know they're not retarded enough to do it by themselves so they did this to show off their masculinity in front of their so called buddies. Maybe their buddies will help with the gas money going to one of their grandma's pasture to ride as I'm sure other parks won't put up with that either! Regardless, I want those of you that act responsibly and love going to MORAP to know that we really appreciate you coming and hate that a few bad apples has taken the fun out of it for me, as most of you that know me know if it ain't fun I'm out! We hope you will join us for our non-motorized events starting Oct 20th while we assess whether to put on another ride! P S we need your help in weeding out these bad apples and want you to know we will not share your name we just need info. Thanks! 
Jeff Perrett


IF anyone has any information please share it with them or with me and I will get in touch with him. As mentioned all names will be kept confidential, except the names of those who did it! lol


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

that sucks.....always people that have to ruin it for everybody.....bunch of [email protected]#ing retards......we dont have riding parks up here just thousands of miles of trails on crown land that we are all responsible to take care of....most people do but then there are always those people.....so the rest of us get to spend time cleaning up the trails.......hope you nail the bastards to the wall!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## talleyman01 (Jul 13, 2011)

everyone with facebook shouldrepost that and someone somewhere will come forward you can only be stupid for so long before karma raises her nasty head


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

I know it sucks because that's really one of the only parks I have time to go to...


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I would also suggest that the people that do enjoy that park go over some time and give him a hand fixing things. Sounds like he really doesn't deserve that kind of treatment.

Also agree with posting to find the people that did it. Then do the same to them and see how they like it...


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hate people like this. Swear cant take the stuff that they are providing you to help you when u need to be cleaned to head home. I swear


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

Waddaman said:


> I would also suggest that the people that do enjoy that park go over some time and give him a hand fixing things. Sounds like he really doesn't deserve that kind of treatment.
> 
> Also agree with posting to find the people that did it. Then do the same to them and see how they like it...


:agreed: going out there and giving a hand to get it fixed up would be a good plan might make him feel better about the people that do enjoy and want to still use the park...........get the park open sooner anyways hopefully he doesnt decide to keep it closed.......it was definatly VERY disrespectful to Jeff and everyone who uses the park......and he is understandably mad but hope all goes well


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok I'm gonna apologize in advance for not knowing this but is MSORP Mississippi off road in Jackson?


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes it is


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Cant have anything nice!!!!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

never road there ,but i understand an respect the owners dission, now for the
pos that did the deeds, grow up get a life, an i hope someone will turn on you,so the owner can inflict some justice(old style)
for the riders that appreacate the park managments efforts to provide a top notch park, if you witnessed this ,let the man know, if it was a group let the forums know ,so we can watch for them at other parks as well at other parks.


----------

